# NORTH AMERICAN AJ-1



## Ron Handgraaf (Oct 26, 2007)

Three engines
Operated from aircraft carriers
nuclear capability
The Savage!

Enjoy reading!

Regards

Ron

North American AJ-1 Savage


----------



## just-nick (Oct 26, 2007)

You know what's great about your postings Ron?

You don't just cover the classics that everyone knows and loves, but you get stuff like the AJ-1 Savage. Now there's a slice of nearly forgotten history. I don't think I'd ever heard of that plane before this morning and now I'm paging through the manual...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 26, 2007)

Great Stuff Ron, many thanks!!!!


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Oct 27, 2007)

Another good one Ron
Thanx


----------



## sagindragin (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Ron,

thank you for this,, one of my favorite aircraft.


----------

